# Bad barby



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So... I thought since he has become a forum legend... we should write a song. I'll plagerize a little...

Every morning at the forum you could see him arrive
He stood six foot six and weighed two forty five
Kinda broad at the shoulder and narrow at the hip
And everybody knew ya didn't give no lip to barbarosa.
Bad Barb!
Bad barby....
Bad Bad Barb.....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Didn't you mean this? :wink:

Every morning at the forum you could see her arrive
She stood six foot six and weighed two forty five
Kinda broad at the shoulder and narrow at the hip
And everybody knew ya didn't give no lip to farmmmpony.
Bad farm!
Bad farmy....
Bad Bad farmponeeee.....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

No! I meant:

Nobody seemed to know where Josh called home
She just drifted into town and stayed all alone
She didn't say much, kinda quiet and shy
And if you spoke at all, you just said "Hi" to Big Joshie.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...or maybe this:

Somebody said he came from Wichita
Where he got in a fight over a Loca Queen
And a crashin' blow from a huge right hand
Sent a Kansas fella to the Promised Land - Big Barb
Big Barb
Big Barbarosa
Big Bad Barb


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

> He stood six foot six and weighed two forty five





> She stood six foot six and weighed two forty five




Well that lets me out at 5' 9" and 135.........


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> No! I meant:
> 
> Nobody seemed to know where Josh called home
> She just drifted into town and stayed all alone
> ...


Well, since I wear a size 4 petite we KNOW this song is not about me. :lol: 

And, believe me, ask anyone who knows me. I speak A LOT!:wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Well, since I wear a size 4 petite we KNOW this song is not about me. :lol:
> 
> And, believe me, ask anyone who knows me. I speak A LOT!:wink:


Hmmmmmmm I have seen pictures of you and while you do not fit the height description I have some suspicions on the "size 4 petit" part.:shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Hmmmmmmm I have seen pictures of you and while you do not fit the height description I have some suspicions on the "size 4 petit" part.:shock:


Them's fightin' words, my dear!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

You got me close on the weight, about 230 but only 6'1" and far from narrow at the hip anymore.:shock: My friends at work call me Grizz.:lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

becaused the prosocution has failed to provide enough evidence in this 
case against Barbarosa as to his having the alias of The Carrot Bandit

I hear by dismiss this case for lack of evidence, once more substancial
evidence is discovered and brought forth charges may be reinstated.

until such time as new charges can be brought forth, Mr. Barbarosa is
free to resume his normal life and forum activities.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> becaused the prosocution has failed to provide enough evidence in this
> case against Barbarosa as to his having the alias of The Carrot Bandit


I hope that they allow you to leave the hospital soon. :shock:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

prosecution threatening the judge. :shock::shock::shock: LOL


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> prosecution threatening the judge. :shock::shock::shock: LOL


 
Nope, I hear there is a lynching party out as most people think *BAD BARBY* is the REAL bandit and your ruling will mean nothing to them.:shock:

I get the feeling that if someone finds a male body behind a dumpster ( ot the TC Bandit) that no one will be interested in prosecuting the culprids.:wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

It now appears that there may have been some behind the scenes bribing of the judge so these charges are being investigated.

This may mean that *Bad* Barby will have additional charges added and former charges re instated.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

*I am not a crook!!!*


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Take your meds like a good boy and you'll be released soon.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

*BOY, BOY,* :shock: you must have caught me when the water was cold:lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> *BOY, BOY,* :shock: you must have caught me when the water was cold:lol:


Proof that you need to take your meds, RC! I'm a girl and you're a boy! Now, take your medications like a good little boy and you might be able to leave the hospital soon.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Proof that you need to take your meds, RC! I'm a girl and you're a boy! Now, take your medications like a good little boy and you might be able to leave the hospital soon.


 
How do I know you are a girl after seeing the show about the man that
was pregnant.:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> How do I know you are a girl after seeing the show about the man that
> was pregnant.:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


I'm sorry to hear that your hospital admission will be an extended one. :? It looks like you're going to have a long visit with the gentlemen with the white coats.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I need to interview him as he is being charged with taking a bribe.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Well I need to interview him as he is being charged with taking a bribe.


LauraB or Cat would you volunteer to be RC's counsel? I think he might have a case for temporary insanity. Please don't let Spyder put him away forever. :shock::shock::shock: Poor, poor RC.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I am sane as can be, it is the rest of the world that is _*nuts:shock::lol:*_


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Well I need to interview him as he is being charged with taking a bribe.


 

you going to use whips and handcuffs again. 

thump thump:wink:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> you going to use whips and handcuffs again.
> 
> thump thump:wink:


It sounds like you are going to be in the hospital for a very, very long time. :shock:


----------



## odessablaze (Jan 8, 2009)

joshie, get the padded room ready.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> It sounds like you are going to be in the hospital for a very, very long time. :shock:


Oh I know a back way in so I will get to RC to get my interview.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I will be waiting with anticipation.:lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Oh I know a back way in so I will get to RC to get my interview.


RC, be careful. Remember, Spy suspects you of a crime. Don't say a word! And watch out! She may be trying to perform a colonoscopy by unlicensed personnel.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> RC, be careful. Remember, Spy suspects you of a crime. Don't say a word! And watch out! She may be trying to perform a colonoscopy by unlicensed personnel.


Nope ...I am under orders to determine if RC really needs to be in the hospital and determine if he accepted a bribe.:wink:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

odessablaze said:


> joshie, get the padded room ready.


I'm afraid that Spyder may need to join him in his padded room. :shock:



Spyder said:


> Nope ...I am under orders to determine if RC really needs to be in the hospital and determine if he accepted a bribe.:wink:


Who gave those orders? Are you under duress from _BAD Barby_ or MEAN OLD farmpony? :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a swiss army hacksaw and am sawing the window bars, 
almost through the last one. heheheheheh


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> I have a swiss army hacksaw and am sawing the window bars,
> almost through the last one. heheheheheh


The bars are reinforced with a new insecticide that can never be removed from the sprayee. If anyone would happen to saw through the titanium bars an insecticide will spray. So, please don't break through your prison bars while Spyder is visiting. We would HATE for that awful insecticide to kill all her babies.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Joshie said:


> The bars are reinforced with a new insecticide that can never be removed from the sprayee. If anyone would happen to saw through the titanium bars an insecticide will spray. So, please don't break through your prison bars while Spyder is visiting. We would HATE for that awful insecticide to kill all her babies.


 
You were not so considerate in the other thread about baby spiders
even mentioned getting rid of momma spider too with pesticide.

_Bad Joshie._


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> You were not so considerate in the other thread about baby spiders
> even mentioned getting rid of momma spider too with pesticide.
> 
> _Bad Joshie._


Whatever could you be talking about? I am a very nice girl!:lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Whatever could you be talking about? I am a very nice girl!:lol:


Pffffffffffffttttttttt.:shock:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Whatever could you be talking about? I am a very nice girl!:lol:


http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/baby-spyders-25373/#post281918


your very own words. In print yet. :lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/baby-spyders-25373/#post281918
> 
> 
> your very own words. In print yet. :lol:


I'm innocent, I tell you. I'm innocent. I think maybe someone like the big bad Spyder hacked into my account. Or maybe it was LauraB since my name is Laura too. Of course, that Cat is sneaky too....

<runs for cover>


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> I'm innocent, I tell you. I'm innocent. I think maybe someone like the big bad Spyder hacked into my account. Or maybe it was LauraB since my name is Laura too. Of course, that Cat is sneaky too....
> 
> <runs for cover>


Suuuuuuuuuuure..........I saw you with that bug spray can !!:shock::evil:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I think Joshie has multiple personality's, :shock: and she wanted to put me
in the padded room.:shock:

Who knows she might even be a baby spyder serial murderer in a 
past life that is trying to take over her body.:shock::shock::shock:

She should be watched very closely.





:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

mmmm.... I think RC just proved your character is less than exemplairy. You may be dismissed from the trial...

MISTRIAL!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> mmmm.... I think RC just proved your character is less than exemplairy. You may be dismissed from the trial...
> 
> MISTRIAL!


All actions are being held in abeyance pending a full report.:?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> mmmm.... I think RC just proved your character is less than exemplairy. You may be dismissed from the trial...


How in the world can RC prove anything from the loony bin? You know those pictures of his "granddaughter?" Well, he's had to visit her with Cat's straight jacket!:shock::lol::shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I saw on "bones" once that the super intelligent Zach escaped from the looney bin in order to help solve a murder... it's quite possible RC has escaped the looney bin in order to help seek justice...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I saw on "bones" once that the super intelligent Zach escaped from the looney bin in order to help solve a murder... it's quite possible RC has escaped the looney bin in order to help seek justice...


Ah, but Zach hadn't been accused of taking bribes when he was a judge, had he?:shock:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.dougpatton.com/custom/flash/rapeasterbunny.swf


Hey I am delivering Easter Goodies today. HaHaHa


----------

